# Anyone fed piranha to their piranhas?



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

Has anyone done anything crazy, like got bored with their reds and got a serra, stuck it in the same tank and used it as a way to dispose of their reds?

or am i just a freak


----------



## OneEyedPiranhaGuy (Sep 30, 2005)

yea, anyone who's an idiot has done that


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

OneEyedPiranhaGuy said:


> yea, anyone who's an idiot has done that


Yeah and an idiot would post something like that. I would just say he's crazy.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

nope, i have managed to do that yet...


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

nope, i have managed to do that yet...


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

Pedro feeds dead Ps to Ps... does that count? He posted a pic of a 12" rhom eating a 6" rhom


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Elongatus cockus said:


> Pedro feeds dead Ps to Ps... does that count? He posted a pic of a 12" rhom eating a 6" rhom


For some reason i dont think that was what he meant!


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

depends on your idea of what makes a fish different from another fish.... feeding a goldfish to your P's is fine just cos one costs 99p and the other costs ten times that or more....

doesnt make them less or more of a fish though


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

well its starting to look like im feeding my p's a 6$ pleco.lol


----------



## OneEyedPiranhaGuy (Sep 30, 2005)

Personally, I dont care what you feed to your P's, even if it is other P's. I'm just saying that it's a stupid waste. (If they're live) If a P's dead, then that's fine to feed to other P's


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Is pleco meat even good for a piranha? I wouldn't think so because they eat a lot of crap.


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

Piranhas are scavengers they eat anything dead alive rotting tipically in the wild they eat sick or dieing fish :nod:


----------



## Mughal (Mar 3, 2005)

It's hard to keep my P's from eating other P's. Not a matter of whether I'm bored or not. My hospital tank is always overstocked!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

last time this thread was made it got closed and little feuds were awakening


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

I thought about putting my altuvie in my reds tank just to 
see what would happen but never did it <----- putting on anti flame armor


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

yea... i feed my dead rbp toi my black rhom and he love em...


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Alot of people have done it unintentionally. Just look at half of the threads in the Piranha Aquario forum.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

There's nothing wrong with feeding piranha's to piranha's (some breeders get rid of excess fry that way), but keeping fish you cared for as food for a new fish is not my thing - I'd rather sell the old fish...

btw: please spare me the collective anger and sudden rushes of PC attitude just because someone dares to bring this up. Piranha's are fish just as much as goldfish - just because someone happens to like them more than other fish species doesn't make piranha's any better fish. Nor does it mean other fish keepers share the same points of view.
Consider this a pre-emptive warning - I won't tolerate any sh*t-talking in this thread.

*_Moved to Feeding and Nutrition_*


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

hmm I think thats wrong...


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

my 2 killers decided to feed themselves on my other 3 p's does that count
other than that no and if you dont want your reds find someone to take them 
i mean think about how much money you sank into those fish 
one meal aint worth all that work and money


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> There's nothing wrong with feeding piranha's to piranha's (some breeders get rid of excess fry that way), but keeping fish you cared for as food for a new fish is not my thing - I'd rather sell the old fish...
> 
> btw: please spare me the collective anger and sudden rushes of PC attitude just because someone dares to bring this up. Piranha's are fish just as much as goldfish - just because someone happens to like them more than other fish species doesn't make piranha's any better fish. Nor does it mean other fish keepers share the same points of view.
> Consider this a pre-emptive warning - I won't tolerate any sh*t-talking in this thread.
> ...


And then you have those people who think a fish is a fish and its disturbing either way







. 
I think they fact you feed something you considered a pet moments before simply because you no longer have use for it shows what kind of pet owner you really are.


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

man when/if my Ps breed wich has to happen sooner or later
i dont intend on doing anything more then getting the fry to 1 inch 
and tossing them back in for a snack
if thats to hard or take to much room ill leave the eggs to nature
i really dont have room atm for that and id rather not sellem
and hey think about that 1 fish that survives and gets big (crossed fingers)
anyways a fish is a fish is a fish 
recently my friend broght over a 5 inch oscar he couldnt care for any more
he went right in with my reds and they tore him up 
at least that way i get some enjoyment
instead of boiling him to death or starving him 
its like a big gold fish to me


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

i have fed a half eaten red belly to my Rhom before. i was mad because i lost $30, but the rhom seemed to like it


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

this guy likes feeding caribas to his reds just kidding it was a accident. but here is a pic anyway


----------

